# Christian groups/churches in Dubai



## Tempest123 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey guys, hope you all are well.

I apologize if my post has any violations or if this topic has been discussed previously. I am new lol.

Well the title kind of says it all, but I will give some context. I am 23 and came to Dubai for work (teacher). Working in schools here is very demanding and due to it being an international school, expressing my religion can be some what offensive. I came here, following what God wanted me to do and I am getting lost, losing motivation to carry on working here daily. Is there anyone here who knows of such gatherings, social groups, modern churches for young adults?

Any response would be sorely appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Most of the churches are in a compound around Jebel Ali.

Christ Church | Jebel Ali and Academic City | An Anglican Church in Dubai UAE - part of the fabric of what makes Dubai good!

A quick google search will tell you what denominations there are.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Try this one: Fellowship of the Emirates – ...A CHURCH FOR PEOPLE WHO THINK THEY DON'T LIKE CHURCH


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

This one is located in the Jebel Ali Church compound: United Christian Church of Dubai (UCCD)

The United Christian Church of Dubai


----------



## Jozelina (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi! I recommend this church "Gateway church Dubai" (charismatic) 
This is an international church. I also used to live in South Africa, would be glad to get acquainted.


----------



## NXY (Aug 29, 2015)

Jozelina said:


> Hi! I recommend this church "Gateway church Dubai" (charismatic)
> This is an international church. I also used to live in South Africa, would be glad to get acquainted.


thank you for the recommendation. Are you going to this church?


----------



## Jozelina (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, I go to this church


----------

